# Photoediting in Photoshop CS5 (White Rabbit)



## Anorion (May 5, 2010)

Ok, I am checking out Photoshop CS5 right now, and some of the new features are amazing. You can delete elements and objects from images, which is fun. If you want to see what Photoshop CS5 can do to an image, post a request here and I'll upload it pronto. 
The features do not work as well, or as smoothly as shown in the demo videos, for those who have been following the release. But with a little work, the features are handy. This is a photo from a trek: 
*i40.tinypic.com/t7ewy1.jpg
This is the same image, after I used the "smart fill" feature to get rid of a bunch of distracting elements in the image. 
*i44.tinypic.com/296dhe1.jpg


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Request for photoediting in CS5*

is that ur photo?wer was it taken?if u dont mind tellin


----------



## Anorion (May 5, 2010)

*Re: Request for photoediting in CS5*

^Pic taken at the base village of Harishchandragad, next to hotel Aishwarya, which trekkers will recognise, at Malsejh Ghat in Maharashtra about a year ago. 
Am running the "White Rabbit" version, and it's a mixed bag, some features click, some don't. This is a demonstration of the "puppet warp" feature. Works well with some images, not with others. 

*i43.tinypic.com/59v6s4.jpg

this is the basic image before the puppet warp

*i44.tinypic.com/34ifd3s.jpg

this is the image after the puppet warp. Note the slightly more balanced positions of the limbs. Again, this feature works very differently from what they have shown in the demo videos, there is a lot more distortion happening than anyone would assume by looking at the videos. Some content aware filling done here as well, but this is basically a variation of the clone or pattern stamp tool, and not a groundbreaking implementation at that.

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:04 PM ----------

This is the splash screen. Pretty interesting in itself, was a shock for someone used to the CS4 splash screen. 
*i42.tinypic.com/23ia3wz.jpg

Now, posting some screenshots of the process itself. Content aware fill is supposedly great for removing wires and the like from images, and is designed to make a long task simple. So I selected wires in an image, and used content aware fill to see how it works without too much tweaking, fine tuning, or basically, too much effort to get it right, just leaving the application to do it

*i40.tinypic.com/o9r6hi.jpg

The results were not too great, you can see that there are still some artifacts left over, and the fill has used some of the pixels from the wires itself, the operation is not smooth

*i41.tinypic.com/j08rab.jpg

sad image anyway, if anyone has an image with wires, post it here and we'll see what Photoshop CS5 can do. 

Now, another example of the puppet wrap feature. This is the image before puppet wrap: 

*i41.tinypic.com/4s1aok.jpg

Adding the nodes:

*i39.tinypic.com/312uw69.jpg

Distorting the image as necessary... the transformation can best be described as something terribly wobbly. You never know when a head can get stretched in a strange manner. Notice how the edges of the image get ruined, despite putting in a quadrant to restrict the warping. 

*i40.tinypic.com/avqv48.jpg

This is the image post puppet wrap. Content aware fill used on the edges, not to great effect, but it did some good work. 

*i42.tinypic.com/eiw9r9.jpg

in short, the new bunch of features are not as magical an experience as they are made out to be


----------



## Krow (May 6, 2010)

Looks interesting, especially the splash screen. Maybe they will fix the features with updates or in the next version.


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2010)

these features will never give an image as it was was shot like that. We still need to retouch them to get the perfection.


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2010)

The version we have is a little strange. It is a demo, that can be used to purchase the full version. Am pretty sure the splash screen will not be the same in the final version. There are a bunch of new features though, so if anyone is curious about any new features, just post here.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 6, 2010)

Before
*i41.tinypic.com/4s1aok.jpg


After
*img340.imageshack.us/img340/4894/eiw9r9.jpg


Took less than 30 seconds to do it


----------



## Anorion (May 6, 2010)

^You can make out where it repeats, but that's seriously a lot better than what CS5 can do with the content aware fill


----------



## sam_1710 (May 6, 2010)

Exactly.. But without CS5's content aware fill, it will take ages to get the above results


----------



## INS-ANI (May 6, 2010)

looks cool. will try it..
whats the minimum system config required for the same?


----------



## Anorion (May 7, 2010)

^Photoshop is not too demanding, a GB of RAM and HD space for installation, a good graphics card, should support Shader Model 3.0 and OpenGL 2.0, and that's about it. The real problems are Premiere and After Effects, both of which have a minimum requirement of a 64 bit machine.


----------



## INS-ANI (Jun 1, 2010)

ANy major diffrence btw the normal CS5 and CS5 white rabbit?


----------



## toofan (Jun 1, 2010)

I had gone through some videos of photoshop cs5 and so was very much excited about it. Let see what happens when i got my digit at my hand.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 1, 2010)

@INS-ANI: yeah, the splash screen, the installer, the registration window etc at least, haven't seen the normal CS5.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 1, 2010)

@INS-ANI: yeah, the splash screen, the installer, the registration window etc at least, haven't seen the normal CS5.


----------



## toofan (Jun 1, 2010)

Is this Photoshop CS5 us shipping with digit mag. This is the pre release of CS5 extended.


----------

